# Berufe als Priester



## Mr.Igi (29. März 2007)

Suche zwei nützliche und einfache Berufe! Die für Pirester geeignet sind Was schlagt ihr denn vor?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (29. März 2007)

oh man mach was dir gefällt ^^

lass mal überlegen, priester = stoffie -> schneiderer

kombi für schneidern, verzauberer ?

wenn verzauberer dir zu teuer ist mach halt nen sammelberuf, kürschnern, bergbau, kräuter sammeln

gruss
whity


----------



## Bashery (30. März 2007)

Ich hab Schneiderei und Verzaubern.


----------



## Cilméron (30. März 2007)

Kräuterkunde & Alchemie ist ne gute Kombi
Schneiderei & Verzauberung ebenso und neuerdings auch
Bergbau & Juwelenschleifer


----------



## gast^^ (30. März 2007)

also ich habe mit meinem priester schneidern verzaubern;
aber ich ahbe oft überlegt auf alchie kräuter umzuskillen da der manapotionbedarf sehr hoch ist;
da man aber mit den neuen bcschneidersachen viel besser sahcen sich shcneidenr kann als t5 und diese auch bop sind und für die setboni auch noch einen shcneiderskill voraussetzen rate ich dir unbedingt schzneidern zu skillen;
als 2.-beruf würde ich dir kräuterkunde raten da du dann die mats für deine pots selber farmen kannst und diese dann alchies aus deiner gilde oder so alchies die so nett sind tränke gegen mats zu brauen auch ohne trinkgeld zu verlangen.
von bergbau juwelier rate ich dir dringendst ab.. es gibt da zwar ein paar nette sachen am ende aber die stehen nicht in der relation zu den sahcne die andere berufe machne können;
viele gilden haben bereits ihren eigen gildenjuwelier, d.h. du kannst sie auch nciht so gut verkaufen udn kein gold machen.(außerdme dahcten viele dass sie mit dme neuen beruf gold mahcne könntne und ahben auf diesen umgeskilled mit der folge dass es jetzt juwelenschleifer wie sand am meer gibt)
also nochmal:
schneiderei & kräuterkunde !


----------



## Stoffl (30. März 2007)

einfach kräuterkunde und alchemie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syion (30. März 2007)

Also wie oben schon gesagt kommt eigentlich nur in Frage:
Kräuterkunde & Alchemie
Schneidere und/oder Verzauberkunst + ein sammelberuf (Kürschnern, Bergbau/Kräuterkunde bringt halt Geld, was man vorallem bei Verzauberkunst gut gebrauchen kann, wenns der erste Char auf nem Server ist würd ich niemals nochmal Verzauberkunst anfangen xD)
Bergbau / Juwelenschleifer (würd ich von abraten... laufen irgendwie so viele rum zurzeit^^ aber jedem das seine)
und wenn du viel Geld haben willst 2 Sammelberufe:
Bergbau und Kürschnern bietet sich an (Bergbau und Kräuterkunde ist halb immer ungünstig weil man nur eine Sache suchen kann^^)
Naja, Schneiderei ist nen schöner Beruf, aber man sollte sich drüber im klaren sein das man nicht wirklich Geld einnehmen wird... bei Verzauberkunst schon eher, aber der Weg bis dahin ist schwer.
Hab zwar keinen hohen Alchi, aber sofern du vorhast viel zu Raiden später... wird Alchemie und Kräuterkunde wohl am sinnigsten sein, die Schneiderei Rezepte sind auch nich sooo toll (wobei das Urmondstoffset glaube ich unschlagbar im Manareg ist^^)


----------



## Trixer (4. April 2007)

Ich hab am Anfang auch Kräuterkunde und Alchemie genommen
damit kommt  man im leveln am besten zurecht find ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nebenbei macht man mit Urmacht auch massig Kohle - wenn man Transer wird 
mfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum findet der meinen charakter net??


----------

